# Anthrocon: Are you going?



## Ainki (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi everyone! I'm Ainki and I just wanted to see who was going to Anthrocon 2012 (Anthrcon is located in Pittsburgh, Pa) and what furry will you be! I would love to get to know some of you guys on the internet and then meet up at the convention to show furry spirit! 

Also I have a problem, I recently just bought this fursuit: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7202737 and I can't figure out what name to give it. Its a space dog. If you can give me some suggestions that would be fantastic.


----------



## veeno (Jan 12, 2012)

I might go.


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Jan 12, 2012)

I might be able to. We're working on the travel plans right now, but I'm hopeful! And already excited.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 12, 2012)

I'll be there again this year one way or another. You probably won't get much of a chance to see me since I'll be in the Lounge a lot looking after the place again, most likely. That said I hope you have a blast!


----------



## Fay V (Jan 13, 2012)

I'll be there I think. 90% of the time I'll be in suit. The rest probably helping trp.


----------



## veeno (Jan 13, 2012)

I will be the one eyed russian with wolf ears.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 13, 2012)

veeno said:


> I will be the one eyed russian with wolf ears.



Why does that sound like a drink "Come try the One Eyed Russian! It's the manly beer for men!" (absolutely no offense intended btw)


----------



## veeno (Jan 13, 2012)

Trpdwarf said:


> Why does that sound like a drink "Come try the One Eyed Russian! It's the manly beer for men!" (absolutely no offense intended btw)


Ha But seriously thats not nice.


----------



## Inashne117 (Jan 13, 2012)

Registered and have my time off request submitted for my job. Just waiting on next Quarter's final's schedule to book a flight.

But yes, I'll be there, and most likely in suit.


----------



## Rosca (Jan 13, 2012)

Paid for my hotel and registration. 
If you see a black guy in a ash ketchum hat that's not me.


----------



## Inashne117 (Jan 13, 2012)

Rosca said:


> Paid for my hotel and registration.
> If you see a black guy in a ash ketchum hat that's not me.



Wish I still had my Ash Ketchum hat = (


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 13, 2012)

Buy me a plane ticket and I'll be there before you can say "antidisestablishmentarianism".


----------



## Ainki (Jan 13, 2012)

cool! Guys post here with your fursuit, I want to see who I meeting! http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7202737/


----------



## veeno (Jan 13, 2012)

I have no fursuit.


----------



## Teal (Jan 13, 2012)

I wish I could go. @ OP for some reason the first thing I thought when I saw your suit is "Jango".


----------



## ObsidianLaughter (Jan 13, 2012)

Might go for one day. Girlfriend seems intrigued by the idea. If so, we'll be using the pokemon suits we intend to work on here soon.


----------



## Littlerock (Jan 13, 2012)

If I get my license by then, and the family car's free, and money's not too tight at the time, I'll be able to go c:
I live close enough to drive back home each day, so I'd have to pay for gas too.


----------



## LuchadoreBob (Jan 18, 2012)

If I have nothing better to do that weekend Ill go up for a day.  Only a few hours from Cleveland. :3


----------



## Pine (Jan 18, 2012)

Had a blast last year and now I have a fursuit head. Definitely going.


----------



## Fay V (Jan 18, 2012)

Pine said:


> Had a blast last year and now I have a fursuit head. Definitely going.


how do you plan on going up?


----------



## Pine (Jan 18, 2012)

Fay V said:


> how do you plan on going up?



My buddy and I might fly over if we can afford it. If not we'll probably take a bus again.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 18, 2012)

i am going to go and then drink myself to death at the hotel bar


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 18, 2012)

Dyluck said:


> i am going to go and then drink myself to death at the hotel bar



This seems familiar


----------



## veeno (Jan 18, 2012)

Dyluck said:


> i am going to go and then drink myself to death at the hotel bar


Story of my life.

Cheers


----------



## Kayla (Jan 18, 2012)

Yep


----------



## mrfoxwily (Jan 18, 2012)

Not this year. I will in 2013, though.


----------



## BRN (Jan 19, 2012)

Depends how late in the year it is. I might, maybe, win a job that would make this thing affordable. If not, I'll hit some con in 2013.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 19, 2012)

Come to think of it, I may manage to go in 2013 or 2014. But I also realised that I don't truly give a shit about the furry convention part of it. I'm more interested in a meet/trip/thing to the US with some of FAF. ._. Meh. It'd involve me travelling alone, though, and that's lame as shit.


----------



## Aetius (Jan 19, 2012)

Seeing how everything is going, Its safe to say that I will be attending Anthrocon!....in 2016.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 24, 2012)

I had a blast last year, so I am going to do everything within my power to go this year.


----------



## GinkitsuneYasha (Jan 24, 2012)

Me and most of my house mates are making plans on going to it. Also working on seeing if family will loan us a car or we have to rent one.


----------



## anghellic9 (Jan 25, 2012)

I'd love to go, but I don't know if I'll be able to.


----------



## veeno (Jan 25, 2012)

When is it exactly?


----------



## Kaoru_Kagomura (Jan 26, 2012)

Im going!


----------



## morphology (Jan 26, 2012)

I'd like to attend Anthrocon, but it totally depends on when I can get my pharmacy rotation scheduled, and of course if I can round up enough money.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Jan 26, 2012)

I am gonna try to save my money and see if I can go.


----------



## morphology (Jan 26, 2012)

Do you think I could still get tickets and a con hotel reservation on the 15th, Or would they be sold out by then?  We get to choose our rotations on Feb 15th.


----------



## Bread (Jan 26, 2012)

If I can snag a room :x


----------



## Greyscale (Jan 26, 2012)

I _want_ to go, but that depends on logistics and funds.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 26, 2012)

veeno said:


> When is it exactly?


June 14th to 17th.


----------



## Weremagnus (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm going to try to be there


----------



## Flippy (Jan 26, 2012)

I went last year by accident, heh. I have relatives outside of Pittsburgh & the furries being in town that weekend were all the rage around the water cooler at her job. We were at the Andy Warhol on Friday & the convention center was right across the bridge from it. Since I know anime conventions I went into the main hotel since we technically could been guests. We then went thru a walkway into the convention center walked thru took a few pictures & went out by the river. It was a great way to kill 45 minutes. I want to go back this year and actually attend it. If I can get a cheap ticket on Megabus, sleep over at my relatives then I'll go.


----------



## veeno (Jan 27, 2012)

Trpdwarf said:


> June 14th to 17th.


Thank you.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jan 27, 2012)

I might go this year, but I'd have to talk to someone from Quebec who went there before.


----------



## WingDog (Jan 27, 2012)

Want to go, but may wait till next year, this year lands on fathers day, which is busy at my job. Also the theme of the con does not seem all that inspiring.


----------



## NEStalgia Fox (Jan 28, 2012)

Nope. I've never even been to any con yet. :/

I'd love to go to a con some day. Video game, brony, furry, whatever it'd be fun.


----------



## IppikiKuroNeko (Jan 28, 2012)

Im hoping to go if i have enough money by then.


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Jan 28, 2012)

My boyfriend might also go, if he is, he might be suiting as a black and green gryphon. He also might not suit, though- depends how convincing I am, haha.


----------



## Flarei (Jan 29, 2012)

Money is too tight, and I lack a fursuit.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 29, 2012)

I'll be there.


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 29, 2012)

Jashwa said:


> I'll be there.



I guess I need to go, too, now.


----------



## Harke (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm considering going, but considering I'm from New Jersey with no license, no fursuit, and no accommodations, It's doubtful. But I really want to go!


----------



## RailRide (Jan 30, 2012)

InB4 an AC staffer has to barge in and remind folks "_A Fursuit *is Not Required* To Attend AC...or any other con for that matter_".

Newbies and outsiders are getting enough kooky ideas about these events as it is.

---PCJ

By the way, hotel reservations open up 2/2.


----------



## Pine (Jan 30, 2012)

RailRide said:


> By the way, hotel reservations open up 2/2.



Damn, hotels are pricey. I better start looking for people to room with :L


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 30, 2012)

Xipoid said:


> I guess I need to go, too, now.


Hopefully Takun is there to protect me from you again.


----------



## veeno (Jan 31, 2012)

I am afraid if i go i will get raped :V


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jan 31, 2012)

It's official, I'm going!  Now to fix that silly issue that is how the fuck I'll get there and where will I stay.


----------



## Saeto15 (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm going to AC for the first time this year (I'll be in the dealer's room for most of it though).  I'll need to share a ride and a room, so I'm looking around for people from my area (Grand Rapids, Michigan) who are heading down there.


----------



## Pine (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm going again this year, this time with a fursuit mask and tail. Hopefully I'll have the rest of the partial before then.
I was also informed that one of my close friends stationed in London might be able to fly over during the con, which is exciting since I haven't seen him in 2 years, and he introduced me to the fandom.


----------



## Kaoru_Kagomura (Feb 6, 2012)

I got a room at the westin if anyone intrested


----------



## pikayoshigirl (Feb 6, 2012)

I'll most likely go.


----------



## ShyCrestedGirl (Feb 10, 2012)

THIS CHINESE CRESTED IS GOING -does a little dance-


----------



## Fenrari (Feb 10, 2012)

I had an interesting time the last two years at the doubletree.

Waged war and have a reservation at the Westin this year.

I'm not really in a financial situation to definently say YES I'M GOING.

So if I can make it, see you all there. 

If I can't, my room is for sale.


----------



## GinkitsuneYasha (Feb 15, 2012)

Fenrari said:


> I had an interesting time the last two years at the doubletree.
> 
> Waged war and have a reservation at the Westin this year.
> 
> ...



I have to thanks for a 2nd option on that, me and my house mates been looking for a hotel close or within the con, right now we don't know if option 1 will fall through or if we still have to hunt for another hotel.  Though I do hope you can make it since you already dished out that amount of money for a Westin Room. ^_^


----------



## Aetius (Feb 15, 2012)

So many people going this year.

I am so jelly : (


----------



## DustormCloud (Feb 15, 2012)

just looking for a roomate to share a room with. If they have a room or need one please say so


----------



## Ibuuyk (Feb 15, 2012)

DustormCloud said:


> just looking for a roomate to share a room with. If they have a room or need one please say so



You might want to PM Pine, we have a room and need one more roommate.


----------



## Pine (Feb 15, 2012)

Ibuuyk said:


> You might want to PM Pine, we have a room and need one more roommate.


We might actually be full. One of my good friends is going to fly over from London during the con.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Feb 16, 2012)

Pine said:


> We might actually be full. One of my good friends is going to fly over from London during the con.



London?  Neat, do I know him?


----------



## kyle19 (Feb 16, 2012)

I'll be attending AC, just need to finish sorting out the hotel room and I'm ready


----------



## Kaoru_Kagomura (Feb 17, 2012)

Well i have a room with two(or three) Spots free


----------



## Pan157 (Feb 17, 2012)

I will be going and it will be my first Anthrocon but not my first con


----------



## Ibuuyk (Feb 17, 2012)

Pan157 said:


> I will be going and it will be my first Anthrocon but not my first con



It will be my first con AND trip to America :V


----------

